# Judge change at SDR & FTC Trial in Niland, CA Dec 5, 2014



## Susan (Jun 10, 2003)

Bruce Mullis will be judging the Open Stake with Jim Peterson at the SDR & FTC Trial Dec 5 - Dec 7, 2014. Bruce will be judging in place of Frank O"Brien who is unable to attend.


----------



## Northern Skies (Sep 17, 2010)

Any updates? I have a young dog running in the Qual. 

Thanks


----------



## chessielvr (Feb 8, 2003)

Amateur call backs to the 2nd series 1,3,4,5,6,7,9,11,12,13,15,16,17,18,19,21,22,23,24,25,26,28,29,31,32,33,34,35,36,37,39,40,41,42,43,46,47,48,50,51,53,54,55. 2nd at 8:00 am at south end of Mag 7.


----------



## akbrowndogs (Nov 25, 2008)

Any news on the Derby?


----------



## Labs a mundo (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks for the update Sharon.


----------



## EJ (Dec 5, 2011)

Derby just finished. Results tonight at the tailgate
Zoom finished all 4 series


----------



## akbrowndogs (Nov 25, 2008)

Good boy Zoom! Will check with Patti later. Thanks for the update!


----------



## chessielvr (Feb 8, 2003)

amateur call backs to the 4 th series are 3, 6,12,13,16,17,18,21,22,23,24,26,28,42,47,50,51,53,55. 8:00 am, Mag 7.


----------



## Lynn (Apr 9, 2008)

Open callbacks to the 4th: 2,8,11,13,14, 15, 21, 23, 25, 27, 29, 32,34, 35, 37, 45, 46, 47, 50, 51. Starting dog #45.


----------



## CindyGal (Mar 6, 2012)

Derby results

1st - #21
2nd - #1
3rd - #6
4th - #11
RJ - #4
Jams 2,8,10,12,13,16,17,19,20,22


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

CindyGal said:


> Derby results
> 
> 1st - #21
> 2nd - #1
> ...





So Cindy, how are you enjoying Afganistan?


----------



## Brokengunz (Sep 3, 2011)

Are any other results availabe.....open..am..q


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Sweetie's Easy Rider/Jim Gonia won the Open. Nike/Paul Foster won the AM


----------



## Lpgar (Mar 31, 2005)

Mom Karma say's "Way to Go Hoodie!!!!!" First placing in a Derby.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Open results:

1st FC Sweetie's Easy Rider O/Pete Panarites H/Jim Gonia
2nd Heads Up Quarterback Sneak O/H Lynn Nelson
3rd FC Baypoint's Shades of Bleu O/Ken Lee H/Jim Gonia
4th FC AFC Citori's No Holds Barred O/Marion Stroud-Swingle/ Michael & Lynn Moore H/Michael Moore
RJ AFC Midnight Shooter III O/Pat & Debi Nicholls H/Pat

JAMs:2,13,21,27,34,45,50,51


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Amateur Results

1st FC/AFC Rockliffs Justdoit O/Paul and Sally Foster H/Paul
2nd FC-AFC Go Margo O/H Mel Milton
3rd AFC Shadowpines Chabasco O/Bob & Nancy Byrum H/Bob
4th Kirkwood's Ace of Lone Star O/H Casey Adams 
RJ FC Wetlands Way Out Willie O/H Elaine Brock 

JAMs: 6,16,18,21,47,48,50,55


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Qualifying:

1st Beaulieu's Nakita O/Kathleen and Geoffrey Bewley H/Patti Kiernan 
2nd Dreammeyer Call Down The Thunder SH O/H Wanda Frontado 
3rd Sealion`s Lifeline MH,RA,NA O/H Wendy Pennington
4th Legacy's Emmitt's Carbon Copy O/H Glenn Norton 
RJ Marshwind's Man in Black Bente Kongsore/Janet Pasko H/Jim gonia

JAMS:1,2,5,8,11,12,16,17,20,21,25


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Thank you, Russ, for posting!! Congratulations everyone on your placements!


----------

